# Making a cinder block concrete footing for pillar/column restoration?



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

So you are using the concrete blocks like a form for your concrete?
I would think that is suitable.

Be sure to vibrate the concrete as it is being placed.


----------



## Anthony1981 (Mar 21, 2017)

OK whats the best way to vibrate the pouring? just jab it repeatedly with the re-bar inside? and wiggle the slab pour when smoothing out?

thanks.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Battery or electric concrete vibrator is best, but jabbing it with a stick works too.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

'jabbing' ??? cute


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

stadry said:


> 'jabbing' ??? cute


Poking???


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Just don't allow someone to convince you that a stiff dry concrete is stronger than a pour that is similar to a lava flow, especially without a vibrator. 

In concrete work compaction of the soil is paramount and the gravel you placed in the hole is completely unnecessary and that type of gravel doesn't compact.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

you want your conc flowable not liquid,,, viscosity of honey but not mayonnaise,,, follow bag's directions & you'll be fine,,, 'rodding' removes air pockets & make certain conc fills all voids - broom handle's fine for your job

sr's right - soil compaction's critical - esp for columns,,, 57stone's a nice touch,,, if you backfill'd w/dirt, you'd need to place in 'lifts' & still compact,,, pound down your 57 after the conc's in place


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

"IF"it were mine, I'd source DEF (double end flush) block from a local masonry supply yard, and continue with them, alternating their orientation every course to stagger the joints. One or two vertical rods all the way to the top, and there's no wood left to rot, and there's no prep-work involved in laying the stone veneer.


----------



## Anthony1981 (Mar 21, 2017)

Alright thanks fro all your replies, I decided to go the hard route. Keep digging up these cinder blocks :vs_karate: I got 2 more out with a little effort to say the least and I think I am at the last 2. Once I pull those I am going to put a form sonotube into the hole and fill it with concrete and rebar and fasten the 4X4 or 4X6 post to it with a saddle and frame the column out from there.

The I KNOW whats in the hole and everything is %110.

The tube actually saves me a lot of effort stacking the blocks and rock and bar and slab on top is not needed. 

Now with a 12'X12" column how big of support post do I need fastened to the concrete tube top? 4X4 or 4x6? and furthermore how big of a tube do I need? 12", 10" or 8"?

Thanks again.


----------

